# My garage queen 2006 Honda S2000 gets Dyno Tuned



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

hey yall! i got my garage queen tuned this past saturday by bubba at Inline 4 motorsports 
Mods are 
Hondata Flashpro
Password JDM intake
Mugen RH
Invidia TP
Invidia Exhaust
Enjoy the weed wacker
Results was 217 WHP
160 TQ
2.2 L engine

TURN DOWN THE VOLUME ON YOUR COMPUTER LOL!!!














washed her after all those filthy hands touched her


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

That is a sweeeet ride, congratulations :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, is that a stroker setup that gives the extra engine capacity?
Only just watched the vid, as i had to plug in to my sound card  
Nice smooth VTEC transition, flawless, revs to burn! :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Please put some more photos up. That front end looks stunning would love to see the rest of the car.


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> Forgive my ignorance, is that a stroker setup that gives the extra engine capacity?
> Only just watched the vid, as i had to plug in to my sound card
> Nice smooth VTEC transition, flawless, revs to burn! :thumb:


No not all bud, first generation (ap1) have a 2.0 L engine that redlines at 9k
Mine is a 2nd generation (ap2) with a 2.2L and redlines at 8k.

Yea his tuning made the car feel and ride a lot smoother. The biggest increase was between 4k to 6500 where I need it lol since these damn Hondas have no tq


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Please put some more photos up. That front end looks stunning would love to see the rest of the car.


Here ya go


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Basically porn


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Basically porn


Hahahaha :thumb: thanx


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

^ Very nice indeed! I know what you mean about torque, my car has the same motor as the US 7th gen SI, if the money came up, i would install Hondata and a JRSC kit for a bit of muscle :devil:

Love your car anyway, a very fine example indeed, flawlessly clean too, a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Love the WORK wheels Emotion CR Kai's if memory serves me correctly? My mate had them on his GT4 too:


Paul's ST205 Toyota Celica GT4 by Adrian


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice little S2000 dude, Great shine for a white finish! 

Forgive me though 217WHP? Is that the same as BHP? Didn't they have 240 standard? Or do US cars have less?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Porkypig said:


> Nice little S2000 dude, Great shine for a white finish!
> 
> Forgive me though 217WHP? Is that the same as BHP? Didn't they have 240 standard? Or do US cars have less?


WHP is power at the wheels. 240BHP is flywheel power.

240bhp is likely to be around 205bhp at the wheels.


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

Porkypig said:


> Nice little S2000 dude, Great shine for a white finish!
> 
> Forgive me though 217WHP? Is that the same as BHP? Didn't they have 240 standard? Or do US cars have less?





Kerr said:


> WHP is power at the wheels. 240BHP is flywheel power.
> 
> 240bhp is likely to be around 205bhp at the wheels.


What Kerr said. I was sorta disappointed at the numbers as well lol but since its super light it feels way more than 217


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

lobotomy said:


> Love the WORK wheels Emotion CR Kai's if memory serves me correctly? My mate had them on his GT4 too:
> 
> 
> Paul's ST205 Toyota Celica GT4 by Adrian


Yea same exact ones. Damn nice intercooler in the front. I'd be scared to pick a race with it hahaha


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Love this car, looks too good in white.

I liked the quote "filthy hands all over her"  grease monkeys only care how fast it goes.

Like this pic,


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

psynx said:


> Here ya go


Sweet ride :thumb:


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

DOBE said:


> Love this car, looks too good in white.
> 
> I liked the quote "filthy hands all over her"  grease monkeys only care how fast it goes.
> 
> Like this pic,


HAHAHAHA i know my Mila felt violated with so many hands on her!


gatecrasher3 said:


> Sweet ride :thumb:


 thank you


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

stunning cars these, yours looks awesome
love the noise


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

nicest s2000 ive seen


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

Chrissyronald said:


> stunning cars these, yours looks awesome
> love the noise


:thumb: thank you. Someone that appreciates an import exhaust


craigeh123 said:


> nicest s2000 ive seen


 awwww shucks thanx for the compliment


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

psynx said:


> What Kerr said. I was sorta disappointed at the numbers as well lol but since its super light it feels way more than 217


Ahhh, I see. Ta! :thumb:

Still a sweet little ride! I used to sell them many moons ago and have a sof spot for them along with the DC2 Integra. Great cars and amazing engines!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great car I always drooled over these when I used to have my Civic and these were at the dealers


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

Porkypig said:


> Ahhh, I see. Ta! :thumb:
> 
> Still a sweet little ride! I used to sell them many moons ago and have a sof spot for them along with the DC2 Integra. Great cars and amazing engines!


I still love them dc5. Especially a white or yellow type r :drool:


id_doug said:


> Great car I always drooled over these when I used to have my Civic and these were at the dealers


I did as well when I had a 07 Si sedan and I almost traded in my civic for it but the payment was too high


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

lobotomy said:


> Love the WORK wheels Emotion CR Kai's if memory serves me correctly? My mate had them on his GT4 too:
> 
> 
> Paul's ST205 Toyota Celica GT4 by Adrian


wow, nice car :driver:


----------

